# Christmas Tree of the year!!!! entries needed



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

After just rejoining the forum i rememberd i made this contest last year and was full of entries so i thought id repeat it again this year.

Simply take a picture of your tree, upload them to photobucket or other various photo sharing sites and PM me by clicking on my user name and send me the image code 

ENTRIES NEEDED BY 31ST DECEMBER 2012 for voting on the 1ST january may have to extend if less than 5 but last year was full

thanks guys


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

PS there is a prize for the winner


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

none yet guys


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

we don't even have a Charlie Brown Christmas tree....can't afford one.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

awwww loha ;-) erm it doesnt matter what size big or small guys the winner will get a prize


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

0 still guys


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

cossie, I will try to figure out how to get a photo in for various contests; they sound like fun, but I am on a gen 1 ipad (no camera!)


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Do you have a pc or laptop


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

I have 1 now giys but need at least another 4


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

2 now guys keep them coming


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

anymore guys? only have 2 need 5 at least


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

come on guys, its time to test those new cameras you got for xmas and enter the comp


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

need 3 more by new years day for this to go ahead :-(


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

4 days to go and i only have 3 i need 2 more


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

3 now, need 2 more for it to go ahead


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Need 1 more please for this to go ahead


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Nevermind, computer is acting up. Sorry Cossie.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

vayu there is stil 2 days to get it in


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I will try to send one in.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks bettaman you star  I only.need 1 more for it to go ahead


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

bettaman or anyone else have th eolast one for it to go ahead?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

I need 1 more for it to go still please guys?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

I now have 5  So it will go ahead

Midinight tonight is the deadline and i still have spaces left

Happy New Year Everyone


----------

